# Trick the Smog Dude



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey! can you modify the KA valve cover to put on the SR20DET. Or modify the SR valve cover to look like the KA. How much to get a valve cover custom done? Trying to think of ways to get the SR to pass the smog test without a bribe or changing the cars title.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i doubt it. the KA's a lot longer than the SR, so the spark plugs won't line up. the real problem here is the fact that you'll have this big turbo sitting on the exhaust manifold to give it away.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

California never said that engines can't br turbocharged. Why could it just be a turbocharged KA?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

what do you do to bribe these ppl????


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm not trying to bribe people. I want to trick them. If you want to bribe them, I guess you can give 'em 1 bill.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

CARB does actually say you can't turbocharge a car...kinda. they say you can't do anything that could alter the emissions of your car. meaning, even if it doesn't dramatically increase emissions, if it doesn't come with a CARB EO#(exemption order), its illegal to them. some turbo kits have CARB EO's, but they usually don't make much power. i'm thinking about getting the GReddy kit (for the KA) just for the EO#, then swapping on a bigger turbo. how many cops can tell the difference between a TD05-16G & a T04E anyway?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

cops are stupid, especially the japanese police, oh man, how stupid they are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

That's what all the people say in prison... lol



lionel said:


> *cops are stupid, especially the japanese police, oh man, how stupid they are!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Just find a shady smog place, give the guy $100, take your moms car, smog check that, and have him scan the registration of your car. Consider it handled. If you got no shady smog places then I feel for you. Good luck swapping out the motors.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

in cali, if you get pulled over, does a cop actually look under your hood to see whats goin on in there? something like that would never happen in arizona, unless they thought you were smuggleing mexicans or coke. and no, the two valve covers are TOTALLY differand and wont even come close to fitting. just go to emmisoins with your ka moter, then when u get home, put in your det. the sr will pass emissions though. once again, in arizona.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

no cops dont check under your hood. they couldnt care less. just try doin what i said before u go pulling out motors.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i feel for all of you that have to deal with emissions. i live in NY and we dont have to deal with any of that. they couldnt care less about it. i'm sure that will all change in a couple years tho.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

bgriffey said:


> *That's what all the people say in prison... lol *


lol, well ive never been to jail or prison, however i was interrogated by the jap polices mad times and tell to you the truth they are stupid in so many ways. holy shit they are stupid.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

Why are the Japanese police stupid? 
Please explain....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

becasue they don't speak english lol


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

*Ahem* yeah... ok, right... Moving along...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

aight i'll explain. me and a friend of mine went out gate 5 of kadena to grafitti for the hell of it. well we were chillin and i spraypainted my name in big letters all over the place. couple seconds later boom, three loud ass jp cars come streaming in. now we are interrogated and you know what happens there, confiscation of my shit, and my 5 packs of newports. we had gotten a carton of cigs that day with a 5 finger discount. anyways they ask me and my friend about the grafitti and i was like "i dont know what you are talkin about" they believed me, now, if you are a smart cop, you could look at my i.d. read my name on it, and connect that to the shit i spraypainted. but nope, my friend takes all the blame, i dont know how the hell that happened. anyways military comes and saves our asses. now that i knew how stupid the cops were, i waited til the mp was distracted by some other cops, so i asked them dumb jp's if i could have my 5 packs of newports back, they gave it back, what a bunch of dumbasses. i was only 15 years old and the legal smoking age in okinawa was 20. and when my friend asked for his back, he told me that they threw his ciggs away. he was 15 too, he's too young to smoke, lmao.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

How about we stay with the original question? That would help me out better. Thanks.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the origginal question has been answered.... NO
hey lionel i've heard some cops drive skylines as their vehicle yes or no?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *the origginal question has been answered.... NO
> hey lionel i've heard some cops drive skylines as their vehicle yes or no? *


hell yeah they do, they even converted em into cop cars. in okinawa, the jap police have unmarked toyota soarers and rx7's, skylines, all kinds of fast cars. they are tired of being destroyed.









this pic should answer your question.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

One of the original questions was how much would a new valve cover be or have an existing one modded to look like the KA. So this question was never answered, and this thread is still not done.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, well we took over your thread, you are now out of this thread dont speak unless you have something bout the subject we are talking about.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shiet... makes me wanna be a cop


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

yes indeed, become a cop and captain will be like okay you are goin out on the streets and here's the keys to your cop car, then you walk out to retrieve your car and it turns out that you see nothing but gtr cop cars.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the one mod just locked up all the threads


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

just read whatever on the locked threads and add your replies on the sr20dett thread.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Pacman, you might be able to get a custom job done by someone who custom makes fiberglass or carbon fibre automotive products. just provide the KA and SR valve cover and i'm sure that they'll be able to come up with something. If that doesnt' work, maybe have them make a creativly designed cover so no one could tell if its a KA or SR?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Could they add or take extra metal from one to look like the other? Would a SR from a 91-94 or 00-up Sentra work on the RWD SR20DET? Now its getting costly but I would like to know.
Lionel:
I don't care what you say on this thread. I will keep asking questions on this thread or any others as long as I'm still wondering or not understanding. Smart ass remarks gets you enemies, you're beginning to one of mine.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

lionel said:


> *lol, well we took over your thread, you are now out of this thread dont speak unless you have something bout the subject we are talking about. *



LMAO... not appropriate but FUNNY AS HELL.


pacman, I think he may be just joking.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Pacman - 

maybe grind off all SR20det info from that vavle cover, and cut off the KA24de info from that vavle cover and take it to someone that can tig weld to the sr vavle cover.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

im only joking  sometimes i can be an asshole, can't help it, i was brought up that way i guess. 
to answer the original question of this thread you can have it done customly, you can do anything to a car, if you cant get the parts that are already made, find someone who can do it customly. just gotta have someone with skill.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u can do anything as long as u have deep pockets


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

the problem with this idea isn't getting the custom valve cover. that's the easy part. the problem is that the SR is a good 6" shorter than the KA. it'll look a little strange when they look under your hood and the exhaust manifold is only on the rear 2/3 of the block. not only that, but the turbo would give it away even if they don't think about the position of the exh manifold.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i got very deep pockets


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

give me some money so i too can have deep pockets


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

get me a nismo 400r and ill give you some deep ass pockets


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Good, lionel, don't say shit that pisses people off, its the internet, anything can happen on the internet..........
You can take an exhaust manifold from a non turbo K model (?) I think, so the turbo is gone, and then make other mods to take the off for the time being. It's a lot easier than doing a whole engine swap. And what kinda of excessive smog guy will take a ruler out and measure 6 inches? Is it that noticeable?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

as long as no one provokes me in any way ill just be a dumbass and talk a bunch of rubbish. i aint gonna sit around and let it happen. anyways, i see your info under your name, pacman, i hope you get rid of that honda phrase and i also hope you find that s13.  good luck


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

but the valve cover will be 6" longer than the engine! that's pretty noticable. if all the exhaust pipes are crammed into a 1 foot space at the back of the engine and then there's a 6-8" space at the front with none, it'll look a little suspicious...try it if you want, but i don't think its gonna fool anyone.

hey lionel- the "drive a honduh" phrase is saying hondas are slow. get it? SPEED kills, HONDUHs don't have speed and therefore DON'T kill.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

ah yes indeed


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

OFF TOPIC:
I change my signature regularly, my last one was
'Nissan.......the best rice money can buy!' and, ummm, Nissans aren't rice.
But to make you and everyotherone happy, I'll stop dicriminating agaisn't Hondas..........
What about your signature?
And I guess i'm cheating for saying 'Need Nitrious'?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Mod's made my change my signature. I thought it was pretty dope. "Honda's are like tampons, every p***y has one!" I liked that signature. Or
H = Had 
O = One 
N = Never
D = Did
A = Again

A = Automobile
C = Causes
U = Unimaginable
R = Road
A = Accidents


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

indeed on the Had One Never Did Again, cuz i got a car for free it was honda, i didnt hafta pay the JCI in oki, and the guy was pcs'ing, so he gave it away and i got it, cuz my supra ended up gettin fucked up in the engine thanks to my dickhead brother. and honda's are like tampons, every bitch has one. and i like that acura one, my jap friend is translating for me the "honda's are like tampons every bitch has one, so ima put that on my rear winshield. and another thing, on my signature just in case yall dont know what that jap phrase means, it means "just die like that"


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

pacman, isnt that line in your signature from an ad for Street Racing Syndicate? i know it goes something along those lines.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, the signature is from SRS. I saw it in a mag amd stole it.....so sue me. lol. (I can't think of anything like that).


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think my sig is the shit


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

pacman - the thing about your signature is that it is virtually true in my case. my license will be virtually clean in august tho. and i also dont use nitrous. i'd rather be fast without it. turbo!!!


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

thats kinda funny 93, but kinda sad. if you loose your license, sell me the ser cheap!!!


----------

